# African Dwarf Frog covered in white clouds and very, well, still



## Bekkers (Aug 3, 2009)

Tank Size: 1-2? I don't know much about this stuff yet.

Water Parameters: ?

Water Changes: a couple times a week? the tank is my sisters

Feeding: daily?

Fish in the tank: three white cloud minnows, I believe they are called, and one African Dwarf frog

Infected fish: the frog...not a fish but I was hoping someone here could help anyway

Symptoms of the infected fish: floating near top, doesn't move much, white clouds on front legs and back left leg, back right leg is the only one it uses

Time the Symptoms occurred: noticed yesterday

Age of the fish: about a month that we have had it

Tank History: none

Medications in Use: they do that? I really am clueless at this point.


----------

